

Bradley Manning finally gets hearing after two years in prison - ck2
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2012/11/29/166191570/wikileaks-suspect-bradley-manning-i-thought-i-was-going-to-die-in-that-cage

======
viraptor
I really hate this part:

"The military contends the treatment was proper, given Manning's
classification then as a maximum-security detainee who posed a risk of injury
to himself or others."

You can explain everything with that circular logic. The prison made him
dangerous to self and others and it was designed for such people, so it was
correct. Really messed up.

~~~
ck2
Gee why would a person become suicidal after being locked for months in a
freezing 6x8 concrete room without windows.

We better take your clothes and blanket to fix that.

------
SeanDav
Translation: The brainwashing stage is complete, he is now suitable to face
the public.

------
mcherm
As significant as the content of this article is, I couldn't give it an upvote
because in my mind it is world news, legal news, civil rights news, but not
"Hacker News".

